# Lámparas Galponeras led duran poco.



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2018)

Marca Nova Electricity, se desarma fácilmente tirando de la tapa plástica , luego tiene tres tornillos. 



- Tiene 12 grupos de 7 leds *EN PARALELO*, o sea 84  de ellos.
- Dichos leds son de 6 V.
- Tiene un driver de corriente constante de unos 72 V y 900 mA. Dicho driver tiene 4 resistencias en paralelo de 1R4 para medir corriente , pero existe el lugar y hasta el pegote de la máquina de colocar smd de la quinta resistencia que no existe. Es probable que usen la misma plaqueta para distintas potencias.


Se le han quemado 6 leds desperdigados y 7 de uno de los conjuntos en paralelo , lo cual era obvio. ya que no existen resistencias limitadoras. O sea 13 de los 84 leds.

Tampoco me da la cuenta de la potencia de los leds , 65 Watts dividido 84 leds = 0,77 Watts ?


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 30, 2018)

Hola....

Es casi una descripción del circuito "clásico" de las lamparas de ese tipo.

A estas de este tipo de la imagen, yo le quito una de las R sensoras de limitador de corriente y cae la corriente entregada a las series/paralelos y de esa forma duran un poco mas. 



He llegado a sacarle hasta un 30% del consumo modificando el valor de dichas R, sin que la iluminación se vea tan disminuida.

El problema es que los LED están usados al 100% o mas de lo que son los limites máximos de funcionamiento por que si lo usan con un circuito como debieran y a los limites de potencia aceptables, no venderían mas que unas pocas por que no se quemarían nunca.


Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2018)

Tenía la "ideota" de puentear el sector de las 7 paralelo quemados y quitar dos de las resistencias paralelo sensoras . . .  

No tengo leds de 6 V disponibles  . . . que me imagino serán internamente dos en serie.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 30, 2018)

Retira la serie de diodos quemados de la configuración paralela y quita las dos resistencias y funcionara pero te faltara luz de ese lado

En la lampara que mostré son series de 10 led 5060 de a 3 tiras y puestas en paralelo formando 3 series en paralelo de 30 diodos; en total 90.

Trabajan alrededor de 96V a 470mA. Sospecho que lo hacen así para que funcione tanto en 110Vac como en 220Vac con la misma placa regulador que usa el IC MT7830. 

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2018)

Éste driver tiene un integrado de 6 patas que todavía no he logrado leer   , un Mosfet CM10N60F  y el inductor.

Los leds están todos soldados en plaqueta-disco de aluminio igual que en los plafones :


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2018)

Acabo de puentear el grupo de 7 leds paralelos todos quemados , le quité una de las 4 resistencias en paralelo de 1R4 y quedó funcionando.

De paso le puenteé un led a una de 15 y le cambié un par de capacitores inflados . . .  sólo por despuntar el vicio


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 31, 2018)

Si usan esa técnica de "tiras" soldadas sobre una cinta que incluye el circuito y esta  a su vez pegada sobre una superficie de aluminio para disipar la temperatura generada por la operación.

En el comienzo yo empece por investigar como eran por dentro y repare algunas cuando el precio era exorbitante pero hasta hace poco no se justificaba la reparación cuando el problema era de "led"(corto-circuito o intermitentes).

Esa misma técnica(incremento de la resistencia de control) la he aplicado hasta las luces "comunes" de led con buenos resultados hasta ahora.

En cuantos a los IC de control, los he visto hasta en el formato TO-92 en las lamparas de menos potencia(5W) y siempre aparecen en el esquema dicha resistencia de "ajuste" de corriente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2018)

Si , no se justifica arreglar lámparas led de hasta 15 Watts ya que ahora son  económicas , algo de 100$ (2 Trumps y algo)  , pero éstas galponeras de 65 Watts cuestan casi 1.000$ (26 Trumps)

Lamparas Led Galponeras Industrial 65w E40 Alta Potencia - $ 951,99


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 31, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , no se justifica arreglar lámparas led de hasta 15 Watts ya que ahora son  económicas , algo de 100$ (2 Trumps y algo)  , pero éstas galponeras de 65 Watts cuestan casi 1.000$ (26 Trumps)
> 
> Lamparas Led Galponeras Industrial 65w E40 Alta Potencia - $ 951,99



Son una auténtica porquería.    Esta es una de 75W  que no duró 1 mes



No tenía un solo tornillo, todo kilos de pegamento.  Incluso para fijar la placa de fuente a la base, relleno hasta arriba sumergiendo la mitad del disipador  -->  Chino estúpido!  O ponés menos relleno o no pongas disipador!
Lógicamente, los leds están sanos y reventó la fuente.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 31, 2018)

Lo que pasa *DOSMETROS* que a nivel "comercial" solo son reparables medianamente "seguras" las que falla el controlador por que la sustitución de LED, es de resultados inciertos aun si se usa como repuesto a otra lampara de la misma marca y modelo.

En el caso que mostré cada tira de aluminio va pegada al disipador mediante una cinta engomada de las dos caras siliconada que la única forma que encontré de sacarla es calentando el disipador.

Dada la gran masa de disipación no es posible cambiar los LED "in situ" por lo que hay que desarmar todo para acceder a ellos.

El costo de tiempo y esfuerzo mas el resultado incierto(cambias dos de una tira y se quema algún otro de otra tira y el cliente dice "no anda otra vez la lampara que me arreglaste", etc. ) al menos para mi y hablando comercialmente, no me conviene.

Entiendo que las realidades son distintas en diferentes lugares así como las exigencias/limites de cada uno.

Muestro el despiece en una imagen.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2018)

La de Eduardo es mas o menos esa misma que la mia , podrías hacerle una de éstas :

Fuente de voltaje sin transformador 20 mA
Cálculo de fuente de alimentación sin transformador de 1A

Ricberi , yo las arreglo para mi , no comercialmente  , para desoldar en esa plaqueta disco de aluminio tengo que usar un buen decapante* y dos soldadores* !!!!!!!!!


----------



## capitanp (Oct 31, 2018)

Por experiencia, todos los Productos NOVA electric no duran nada, no se justifica que equiparen los precios a otras marcas.
Realmente hay que andar con mucho ojo porque por mas que parezcan iguales difieren mucho en la calidad.

Camo dice mi proveedor de materiales electricos: NOVA, no-va...


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 31, 2018)

Eduardo dijo:


> Son una auténtica porquería.    Esta es una de 75W  que no duró 1 mes
> No tenía un solo tornillo, todo kilos de pegamento.  Incluso para fijar la placa de fuente a la base, relleno hasta arriba sumergiendo la mitad del disipador  -->  Chino estúpido!  O ponés menos relleno o no pongas disipador!
> Lógicamente, los leds están sanos y reventó la fuente.



Modo sarcástico on

Nooo Chino inteligente si hacer cosas bien vender poco!

Modo sarcástico off

Es lo mismo que ya lo resolvieron por otros medios "Edison y compania( Cártel Phoebus )" con el tema de las lamparas incandescente hace mas de un siglo.

Compitamos pero no para mejorar al usuario/consumidor, si no para beneficio de las companias.

Entendido y mas que justificado *DOSMETROS *solo fijaba mi posición sobre el tema a nivel comercial/industrial que es donde mas se aplican/usan ese tipo de lamparas.  

Ric.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 31, 2018)

Si ya lo dice la marca: NO VA electric

No sé de qué os sorprendéis si ya lo avisan.

Pues si, muchas porquerías venden como buenas.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Nov 18, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> A estas de este tipo de la imagen, yo le quito una de las R sensoras de limitador de corriente y cae la corriente entregada a las series/paralelos y de esa forma duran un poco mas.



Gracias, eso hice en una que tenia por ahi comprado un driver nuevo que mandaba mucha intensidad y quería bajarle


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2018)

Ahora no son costosas las lámparas led comunes de baja potencia , no vale la pena tanto trabajo , así que puenteé el led quemado , casi que lo arranqué con alicate super filoso a 45º , raspé la pintura blanca de las pistas de cobre y las uní con estaño.






Quité el driver y le buscqué las resistencias del limitador de corriente , suelen ser dos, o tres,  o cuatro del mismo valor . . .  tipicamente 4R3 , incluso es frecuente que tengan espacios vacíos ya que la misma placa la usarían para  6 , 9 , 12 , 15 Watts , sólo acomodando esas resistencias. La resistencia se quita para disminuir la corriente prolongando la vida útil y compensando en parte el led menos.

Así que le arranqué ,  desoldé una de ellas , aquí serían R3 y R4 , esas dos de arriba en paralelo y que van a la pata 8 del integrado, y a masa :






El conector central de la rosca Edison está puesto y sale a presión, con lo que se suelta uno de los cables de 220V , el otro cable está remachado a presión y lo saqué a los tirones  y luego hice un agujero pasante al borde de la rosca Edison (dónde está remachada) y lo soldé exteriormente. Para acomodar los cables en los agujeros cuando reinstalé el driver dentro del culote de la lámpara , le soldé a los cablecitos originales , unos alargues de cable provisorios.

Los cables de 220 Vac no importa la polaridad , pero los que van a la placa de leds *SI tienen polaridad* ! Ojo con eso que vienen con dos cables blancos de silicona. Marcar bien o hacerse un planito al desarmar.

Enjoy


----------



## anton48 (Abr 18, 2019)

Añado aquí mis dudas, al ser de tema led's y no querer abrir mas "frentes".
Mis dudas son las siguientes, una es, la diferencia entre bombillas led "regulables" y no regulables, alguien tiene el esquema de una regulable??
Y la segunda, tengo una bombilla de 15W led, con un circuito parecido al esquema que hay por aqui, un puente, un circuito PWM etc, a los 20 segundos de buen funcionamiento, desciende a la mitad de luminosidad.
gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2019)

Las no dimmerizables-regulables tienen un driver que funciona desde 90V a 240V , o sea que fabrican una única lámpara para exportar a todo el mundo (ésto es por si pensabas que el beneficio es para el usuario )  , de todas manera el beneficio para el usuario es que brillan , no se apagan y no se dañan aún con muy muy baja tensión 

La que si es dimmerizable-regulable tiene todos los leds en serie y una fuente de éste tipo : Fuente de voltaje sin transformador 20 mA



anton48 dijo:


> tengo una bombilla de 15W led, con un circuito parecido al esquema que hay por aqui, un puente, un circuito PWM etc, a los 20 segundos de buen funcionamiento, desciende a la mitad de luminosidad. Gracias


 
No se que le esté fallando , habría que medir en funcionamiento normal y cuando falla.


----------



## anton48 (Abr 19, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las no dimmerizables-regulables tienen un driver que funciona desde 90V a 240V , o sea que fabrican una única lámpara para exportar a todo el mundo (ésto es por si pensabas que el beneficio es para el usuario )  , de todas manera el beneficio para el usuario es que brillan , no se apagan y no se dañan aún con muy muy baja tensión
> 
> La que si es dimmerizable-regulable tiene todos los leds en serie y una fuente de éste tipo : Fuente de voltaje sin transformador 20 mA
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias: Eso me queda claro. Te adjunto el pdf del circuito de la bombilla que baja a la mitad de luz.
El chino se me resiste (aunque sea pequeñito jajajaj) y no entiendo bien si este circuito es dimmerizable, queria probarlo, pero tengo que montarme un dimmer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2019)

No es dimmerizable ! Será que se calienta y se reajusta ? Lee abajo.

非隔离降压型 LED 恒流驱动芯片 SR2832AJ_CN_DS_Rev.1.0 1 概述 SR2832AJ是一款高精度降压型LED恒流驱动芯片。 芯片工作在电感电流临界连续模式，适用于 85Vac~265Vac 全范围输入电压的非隔离降压型 LED 恒流电源。 SR2832AJ 芯片内部集成 500V 功率开关，采用专利 的驱动和电流检测方式，芯片的工作电流极低，无 需辅助绕组检测和供电，只需要很少的外围元件， 即可实现优异的恒流特性，极大的节约了系统成 本和体积。 SR2832AJ 芯片内带有高精度的电流采样电路，同 时采用了专利的恒流控制技术，实现高精度的 LED 恒流输出和优异的线电压调整率。芯片工作在电 感电流临界模式，输出电流不随电感量和 LED 工 作电压的变化而变化，实现优异的负载调整率。 SR2832AJ 具有多重保护功能，包括 LED 开路/短路 保护，CS 电阻短路保护，欠压保护，芯片温度过 热调节等。 SR2832AJ 采用 SOP8 封装。 典型应用 特点  电感电流临界连续模式  内部集成 500V 功率管  无需辅助绕组检测和供电  芯片超低工作电流  宽输入电压  ±5% LED 输出电流精度  LED 开路保护  LED 短路保护  CS 电阻短路保护  芯片供电欠压保护  过热调节功能  采用 SOP8 封装 应用  LED 蜡烛灯  LED 球泡灯  其它 LED 照 

=

Chip de controlador de corriente constante de LED no reductor no aislado
SR2832AJ_CN_DS_Rev.1.0 1
Visión general
El SR2832AJ es un chip de controlador de corriente constante de LED de alta precisión reductor.
El chip funciona en un modo crítico continuo de corriente de inducción, adecuado para
Tensión de entrada de rango completo de 85Vac ~ 265Vac sin aislamiento Buck
Fuente de alimentación de corriente constante LED.
Interruptor de alimentación de 500 V SR2832AJ integrado, patentado
Unidad y modo de detección de corriente, la corriente de operación del chip es extremadamente baja, no
Se requieren detección de bobina auxiliar y fuente de alimentación, y solo se requieren algunos componentes periféricos.
Se pueden lograr excelentes características de corriente constante, lo que ahorra en gran medida el sistema
Ben y el volumen.
El SR2832AJ tiene un circuito de muestreo de corriente de alta precisión en el chip.
Tecnología patentada de control de corriente constante para LED de alta precisión.
Salida de corriente constante y excelente regulación de voltaje de línea. Chip trabaja en electricidad.
Modo crítico de detección de corriente, la corriente de salida no varía con la inductancia y el LED
Cambia a medida que cambia la tensión, logrando una excelente regulación de la carga.
El SR2832AJ tiene múltiples funciones de protección, incluido un circuito abierto / cortocircuito de LED
Protección, protección contra cortocircuito del resistor CS, protección contra voltaje bajo, temperatura del chip sobre
Regulación térmica, etc.
El SR2832AJ está disponible en un paquete SOP8.
Aplicacion tipica
Caracteristicas
Continuous Modo continuo crítico de corriente del inductor
Tube Tubo interno de potencia 500V integrado
无需 No hay necesidad de detección de bobina auxiliar y fuente de alimentación
 Chip de corriente ultra baja
Voltage Voltaje de entrada ancho
 ± 5% LED de precisión de corriente de salida
 Protección de circuito abierto de LED
 Protección contra cortocircuitos LED
 Protección contra cortocircuitos de resistencia CS
芯片 Protección contra baja tensión de la fuente de alimentación del chip.
过热 *Función de ajuste de sobrecalentamiento*
 En el paquete SOP8
Aplicación
 luz de vela LED
Bul Bombilla LED
 Otras fotos LED


----------



## nicsaru (May 3, 2020)

Hola tengo un foco led de 50w que me vino fallado. Uno de los tres inductores que lleva en la placa frontal, estaba roto y suelto dentro del plástico del foco, lo que hace que un tercio los leds no enciendan. 
Mi pregunta es ¿De dónde puedo reciclar alguno? ya que no tengo negocios abiertos para estas cosas por el tema del covid. 
El inductor que llevaba era este..  "152"  (el inductor smd es el único elemento del cual aún no me sé los códigos, asi que dejo foto) 
El único que encontré en mi casa dando vueltas es uno de "202" 
Ya abrí modem, radios, una placa de sonido... No encuentro ese valor, ni uno cercano. 

Y acá una foto del foco en si..



Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Pilar56 (May 3, 2020)

El código te da el valor en microhenrios 1500 en este caso.
No se que le haya pasado al componente original o que daño tenga, pero bien puedes deshacer una vuelta del alambre para poder soldarlo. 
También puedes deshacer la bobina y volver a arrollar el alambre, o conseguir alambre del mismo calibre y arrollar la misma cantidad de vueltas sobre el núcleo una vez que le hayas retirado el alambre dañado.
Algo más fácil es probar con diferentes bobinas, me he dado cuenta que los valores son poco críticos, el regulador puede funcionar con una amplia gama de valores de inductores. 
Personalmente he cambiado bobinas originales pequeñas, por otras de valor desconocido, más grandes y con núcleos diferentes y han funcionado bién.


----------



## nicsaru (May 3, 2020)

o sea que la 202, es 2000mh, no está tan lejos como para probarla...  espero nomas, que no me desbalancee el resto del voltaje en el circuito dividido en 3...   (el componente original vino como pisado por un camión, no está mas)


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2020)

Podés desarmar una de las buenas y contarle espiras para luego inventar la tercera


----------



## nicsaru (May 5, 2020)

el de 2000uH no funcionó...  salió lindo humito y dejó de andar nuevamente ese 1/3 de la placa...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2020)

Entonces tenés un corto !


----------



## nicsaru (May 7, 2020)

es que son muchísimas espiras.. alambre muy finito


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces tenés un corto !


puede ser. pero lo que note en ese inductor con el que reemplacé, es que tenía menos espiras..  y por 10 segundos se la bancó prendida.. Así que el corto era la bobina en si


----------



## Nebulio (Nov 14, 2022)

Me han "regalado" una lámpara led de 36 watios estropeada blanco azulado de 6000 grados, llena de bichos tostados, pesa casi un kilo, vale de nueva más de 60 euros, exactamente como ésta:

Si la conecto se ponen a destellar suavemente tres grupos de led, pues tiene nueve en total, ocho laterales de 12 led y otro circular también de 12 led, en total 108 led de medio watio, consumiendo 36 watios en conjunto
La he desarmado y el alimentador está bien, aunque da salida cuando la carga es por lo menos de 700 miliamperios o más, de lo contrario, destella.
El alimentador está cubierto por una especie de pasta de silicona gris.
Al desarmarla salen ocho grupos de 12 led rectangulares más uno circular de otros 12. Todos los grupos laterales tienen un led mal. El único grupo bueno es el circular de la parte superior, que tiene los 12 bien.
Ya tengo algo de experiencia con estos led tan pequeños y nunca me han gustado. Cuesta mucho soldarlos sin quemarlos, son muy pequeños, pero me pone de los nervios desoldarlos, es más complicado que soldarlos porque se pueden dañar los terminales.
He empleado todo tipo de soldadores, de punta plana pequeños, algo más potentes, de punta fina, con todos ellos fracaso. Como mucho puedo colocar tres o cuatro y ya no aguanto más. Son demasiado pequeños y se pueden quemar con facilidad.
¿Alguien tiene experiencia con ellos y me puede decir como diablos trabajar con estos diodos miniatura?.
Así que he decidido quitarlos todos y colocar matrices de 3x3 de 10 watios nominales, cuatro por cada lateral a un watio por cada una, voy a colocar 16 de 3000 grados y otras 16 de 6000 grados para sacar blanco puro de 4500 grados. Se manejan muy bien:

Además, voy a quitar el alimentador y colocar tres alimentadores más pequeños de 8 a 24 diodos a 300 mA fijos. Como aquí son 4x3=12 diodos pues entra en los límites. Cada alimentador suministrará a tres grupos, caben perfectamente y aún sobrará mucho espacio en el hueco.
Ya pondré por aquí la foto cuando la tenga terminada, no tengo prisa, me lo tomo con mucha calma, porque colocar esos endiablados diodos rectangulares, no puedo con eso.
Saludos


----------



## Nlrvana (Nov 14, 2022)

Si todos los grupos laterales tienen un led fundido, elimínalos y puentea las pistas de cada uno de ellos.

Si te preocupa el aumento de corriente en los demás led, entonces peléate con la silicona gris y añade resistencia al pin de control del integrado regulador de corriente que debería haber por ahí.


> ¿Alguien tiene experiencia con ellos y me puede decir como diablos trabajar con estos diodos miniatura?.



Cuando reciclo leds todavía en buen estado a partir de bombillas led, no los suelo desoldar directamente, por el riesgo de que se partan o se dañen por el calor.

Lo que hago, es el siguiente procedimiento:

1) Recortar con un cutter la capa superior que lleva las pistas -color azul celeste- alrededor del led, dejando espacio suficiente para luego poder estañar no demasiado cerca del led.

2) Rascar las dos pistas que van al led hasta llegar al cobre.

3) Separar -con mucho cuidado porque es muy quebradiza- la capa superior mencionada, de la lámina de aluminio inferior a la que va pegada y que sirve de disipador. Si es necesario, doblar el borde de esta última hacia abajo con un alicate de punta plana para ayudar a que se desprenda.

No todos los led se pueden recuperar con este procedimiento. Depende de la habilidad de cada uno y de lo adheridas que estén la capa superior y la lámina  de aluminio.


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 14, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> He empleado todo tipo de soldadores, de punta plana pequeños, algo más potentes, de punta fina, con todos ellos fracaso. Como mucho puedo colocar tres o cuatro y ya no aguanto más. Son demasiado pequeños y se pueden quemar con facilidad.
> ¿Alguien tiene experiencia con ellos y me puede decir como diablos trabajar con estos diodos miniatura?



El problema es que están sobre una placa de aluminio que hace las veces de disipador, por eso te cuesta soldarlos y desoldarlos.

Se venden unas bases que se calientan y que ayudan la tarea.



Nunca las he usado pero las he visto por todos lados. Con ellas mantienes caliente el aluminio lo que evita que le "robe" calor al soldador ayudando al proceso.

No se si llegan a la temperatura a la que se funde el estaño, si es así solo necesitaras una buenas bruselas y pulso, sino habrá que usar un soldador.


----------



## Nebulio (Nov 15, 2022)

Nlrvana dijo:


> Si todos los grupos laterales tienen un led fundido, elimínalos y puentea las pistas de cada uno de ellos.
> 
> Si te preocupa el aumento de corriente en los demás led, entonces peléate con la silicona gris y añade resistencia al pin de control del integrado regulador de corriente que debería haber por ahí.
> 
> ...


El problema es que no me gusta el color de la luz de 6000 grados, es demasiado azul y daña la vista.
El alimentador, imposible meterle mano porque está completamente sumergido en una pasta gris de silicona dura.
Efectivamente, no se suelda bien porque el aluminio hace de disipador.
Algunas las he arreglado como dices, cortando y raspando las tiras de cobre y colocando un diodo circular de 1 watio si cabe.
Hay que tener mucha habilidad y paciencia para tratar esos diodos y yo ya no la tengo. Voy a colocar esas matrices que van a ir muy suaves, pues son de 10 watios nominales y van a soportar algo más de uno, así que estarán muy sobradas, además llevan tres filas y para que se apaguen, tienen que fundirse las tres.


switchxxi dijo:


> El problema es que están sobre una placa de aluminio que hace las veces de disipador, por eso te cuesta soldarlos y desoldarlos.
> 
> Se venden unas bases que se calientan y que ayudan la tarea.
> 
> ...


Bueno es saber que existe ese calentador, a lo mejor también funciona colocando un soldador por debajo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> Bueno es saber que existe ese calentador, a lo mejor también funciona colocando un soldador por debajo.


Yo he probado una "tecnica" troglodita que aparece en youtube y funciona....al menos para desoldar los LEDs.
Se trata de poner el PCB-disipador sobre la llama de la cocina (por debajo) y estar atento a cuando se derrita el estaño para remover los diodos con una pinza bruselas. Así se pueden quitar todos en pocos segundos...


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 15, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo he probado una "tecnica" troglodita que aparece en youtube y funciona....al menos para desoldar los LEDs.
> Se trata de poner el PCB-disipador sobre la llama de la cocina (por debajo) y estar atento a cuando se derrita el estaño para remover los diodos con una pinza bruselas. Así se pueden quitar todos en pocos segundos...



Yo he usado una plancha de vulcanizado

Pero no porque la considere una buena opción sino porque ya la tenía   La plancha de la patrona sirve perfectamente. Lo importante es que tenga termostato porque el margen de temperatura es muy estrecho.

Además conviene hacerse algo para que el aluminio con los leds quede firme porque se necesita pulso (y está todo a mas de 200°C) , Si no está bien fundido el estaño rompés el led al forzarlo, pues el plástico se pone medio pastoso. Si te pasás se arruina y se pone oscuro el esmalte blanco del aluminio.


----------



## Nebulio (Nov 15, 2022)

¿Por qué les llamáis Galponeras? ¿Es que se usan en los gallineros?


----------



## sergiot (Nov 15, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> ¿Por qué les llamáis Galponeras? ¿Es que se usan en los gallineros?


En galpones grandes, no son muy esteticas como para usarlas en interiores de casas


----------



## Nlrvana (Nov 15, 2022)

> El problema es que no me gusta el color de la luz de 6000 grados, es demasiado azul y daña la vista.



Por eso te decía de limitar la corriente. Pero claro...



> El alimentador, imposible meterle mano porque está completamente sumergido en una pasta gris de silicona dura.



Pues qué mal 

Tendrás que usarla en una lámpara con alguna pantalla que haga de filtro.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 15, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> ¿Por qué les llamáis Galponeras? ¿Es que se usan en los gallineros?



Jaja...  no, en galpones grandes y/o techos altos

En mi trabajo la iluminación de las naves era con lámparas de mercurio de 400W,  y se fueron reemplazando por leds de 150...200W.
Las de 100W iluminan "un poco menos" que la de mercurio de 400W y la gente se quejaba que "no veía nada".


----------



## mcrven (Nov 15, 2022)

Eduardo dijo:


> Jaja...  no, en galpones grandes y/o techos altos
> 
> En mi trabajo la iluminación de las naves era con lámparas de mercurio de 400W,  y se fueron reemplazando por leds de 150...200W.
> Las de 100W iluminan "un poco menos" que la de mercurio de 400W y la gente se quejaba que "no veía nada".



Es que se te olvidó hacerles reset a la memoria óptica de los operarios...


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 15, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> El problema es que no me gusta el color de la luz de 6000 grados, es demasiado azul y daña la vista.
> El alimentador, imposible meterle mano porque está completamente sumergido en una pasta gris de silicona dura.
> Efectivamente, no se suelda bien porque el aluminio hace de disipador.
> Algunas las he arreglado como dices, cortando y raspando las tiras de cobre y colocando un diodo circular de 1 watio si cabe.
> ...


Se puede hacer un estudio y proceso de luminotecnia, hasta hay softwares sino me equivoco de eso, para determinar el tipo de focos, distribución color y demás, y así cuales son los más adecuados para la tarea a hacer en el lugar, hasta hacer simulaciones. Es un tema que muchos subestiman, y aún recuerdo un proyecto de un minimercado que se hizo y uno de los hermanos del interesado se lo paso por las bolainas y coloco unos focos grandotes fluorescentes blancos así nomás XD, y no saben como quedo XD.


fuente:









						Cálculo de iluminación de interiores
					

Compartimos ésta presentación relacionada con la luminotecnia, donde se explica el cálculo de iluminación de interiores. Las etapas necesarias para el cálculo del alumbrado interior son las siguientes: Dimensiones del local: altura, ancho y largo; Nivel de iluminación E (Lux) de acuerdo al uso...




					www.cuevadelcivil.com


----------



## Scooter (Nov 16, 2022)

Me acabo de enterar de que es un galpón.
Más vale tarde que nunca.


----------



## Nebulio (Nov 16, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Me acabo de enterar de que es un galpón.
> Más vale tarde que nunca.


Pues yo creía que un galpón era una gallina.
Después de ilustrarme un poco, veo que en Galicia es más usado, en el resto del país se usa nave. Nave industrial, de almacenaje, nave taller, refiriéndose a sitios cerrados grandes y espaciosos.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 16, 2022)

Supongo que un gallinero en general es más o menos un galpón.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 16, 2022)

Son diferentes usos, pero técnicamente, son galpones, claro, acá en Argentina esta el llamado Tambo, que es una especie de galpón, pero para vacas para su ordeñe, un gallinero es otro tipo de galpón, como un granero es otro, y así...


----------



## sergiot (Nov 16, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Supongo que un gallinero en general es más o menos un galpón.


No, un gallinero es donde crian a la gallinas, un galpon es todo lugar amplio donde se guardan cosas, que casi nunca se van a usar o sirven para algo ajajajajaja


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 16, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> No, un gallinero es donde crian a la gallinas, un galpon es todo lugar amplio donde se guardan cosas, que casi nunca se van a usar o sirven para algo ajajajajaja


Hay galpones de gallinas de grandes tamaños, los galpones tienden a ser grandes estructuras metálicas techadas de un gran ambiente, a menudo dado el uso que se le da, varia el tipo de galpón, no es lo mismo un tambo que un hangar o que se use para cría de gallinas o ponedoras de huevos.



A modo de anécdota, no se si recordarán cuando en los 90 se puso de moda el paddle y surgieron canchas por todas partes y claro, extinta la moda, muchas desaparecieron, y un lugar fue adquirido por un corralón y las canchas techadas pasaron a ser usadas como galpones provisorios para materiales XD, al corralón, claro, le salió más barato eso que edificarlos.


Eduardo dijo:


> Jaja...  no, en galpones grandes y/o techos altos
> 
> En mi trabajo la iluminación de las naves era con lámparas de mercurio de 400W,  y se fueron reemplazando por leds de 150...200W.
> Las de 100W iluminan "un poco menos" que la de mercurio de 400W y la gente se quejaba que "no veía nada".


Por un tema de los Lúmenes de cada una, si mal no recuerdo
La tendencia actual es más Lúmenes con menor cantidad de Watts (más con menos consumo)


Bombillas LEDBombillas halógenasEquivalencia en lúmenes1W10W70-100lm3W15W180-250lm4W35W300-360lm5W35-45W380-450lm6W40W450-520lm7W45-60W500-620lm9W50-80W700-850lm10W60-70W800-980lm12W80-100W900-1000lm14W110W1000-1200lm15W60-120W1100-1300lm18W140W1250-1500lm24W165W1800-2100lm30W200W2300-2750lm40W120-270W3000-3600lm45W150-300W3500-4200lm50W250W4500-5000lm70W400W6300-7000lm80W500W


----------



## sergiot (Nov 16, 2022)

En esos casos, tienen un uso especifico, y dejan el concepto de galpon, pasa a ser un criadero de gallinas, o criadero de chanchos, o lo que sea, pero el galpon en si mismo, tiene un abanico de uso y definición muy amplio.
Como ser, el granero guarda granos, el gallinero guarda gallinas, el galpon guarda todo lo que sobra y no tiene un lugar definido.


----------



## malesi (Nov 16, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> En esos casos, tienen un uso especifico, y dejan el concepto de galpon, pasa a ser un criadero de gallinas, o criadero de chanchos, o lo que sea, pero el galpon en si mismo, tiene un abanico de uso y definición muy amplio.
> Como ser, el granero guarda granos, el gallinero guarda gallinas, el galpon guarda todo lo que sobra y no tiene un lugar definido.


Aquí en el Foro tenemos todos galpones para guardar chatarra, creo que el de @Daniel Lopes es el más grande 😆


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 16, 2022)

Para muchos técnicamente una construcción grande y techada, a menudo de estructura metálica los más modernos, pueden ser cubiertos o semicubiertos (eso se establece en el diseño y la función que se le dará, los tambos tienden a ser semicubiertos). Luego por uso que se le de puede otorgarle otro nombre para diferenciarlos, pero técnicamente siguen siendo galpones.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 16, 2022)

Ahora necesito un galpón.
¡Ya me habéis fastidiado!


----------



## malesi (Nov 16, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 291950
> 
> Para muchos técnicamente una construcción grande y techada, a menudo de estructura metálica los más modernos, pueden ser cubiertos o semicubiertos (eso se establece en el diseño y la función que se le dará, los tambos tienden a ser semicubiertos). Luego por uso que se le de puede otorgarle otro nombre para diferenciarlos, pero técnicamente siguen siendo galpones.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 16, 2022)

Nos faltan los esclavos...


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 16, 2022)

Las jergas varían entre países y/o regiones, muchachos, yo estudie el tema, si hubiese estudiado en España por un tema de hablar con propiedad tendría que denominarlo como lo llaman allí, como estudie en Argentina, por lo mismo, por el tema de hablar con propiedad, debo de llamarlo como lo llaman aquí. 
Pero bueno, llámenlo como consideren que sea apropiado según donde residen y listo .


----------



## fabioosorio (Nov 16, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Ahora necesito un galpón.
> ¡Ya me habéis fastidiado!


Vale una platita, por más 5x5 que fuera.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 16, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 291951


La definición la veo muy similar a la que publique técnicamente, de hecho durante el esclavismo de EEUU, en un principio eran galpones de maderas donde mantenían hacinados a los esclavos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 16, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Aquí en el Foro tenemos todos galpones para guardar chatarra, creo que el de @Daniel Lopes es el más grande 😆


En realidad (aun) NO tengo un galpón , lo que hice fue doblar mi casa verticalmente hablando ( vivo en lo piso terreo y acumulo charratas en lo segundo y tercero piso) , aun tengo otra casa heredada de mi falecida mama la cual  alquilo (rento)  para un meo hermano por parte de padre , peeeero en los fundos desa casa tanbien armazeno charratas electronicas , jajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 16, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> En realidad (aun) NO tengo un galpón , lo que hice fue doblar mi casa verticalmente hablando ( vivo en lo piso terreo y acumulo charratas en lo segundo y tercero piso) , aun tengo otra casa heredada de mi falecida mama la cual  alquilo para un meo hermano por parte de padre , peeeero los fundos desa casa tanbien armazeno charratas electronicas , jajajajajajajajajaja!
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Ha de ser impresionante la cantidad para tener dos plantas llenas.

Me recuerda lo un tanto que llegue a ver en este programa de TV XD


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 16, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Ha de ser impresionante la cantidad para tener dos plantas llenas


!Practicamente son 40 años initerruptos acumulando charratas electronicas , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 16, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Practicamente son 40 años initerruptos acumulando charratas electronicas , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!


No me quiero imaginar si alguna vez tocase hacer el inventario de todo lo que hay XD


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 16, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> No me quiero imaginar si alguna vez tocase hacer el inventario de todo lo que hay XD


Que lo haga el heredero es lo más justo.. 😈 🤣

A todo esto, que tal van las lámparas.??🙄🤣


----------



## sergiot (Nov 16, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> A todo esto, que tal van las lámparas.??🙄🤣


Que lámparas??


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 16, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Que lo haga el heredero es lo más justo.. 😈 🤣
> 
> A todo esto, que tal van las lámparas.??🙄🤣


Se desvió sobre la definición de lo que es un galpón, y un tanto cite un mensaje sobre Lúmenes y Watts a su vez poco más arriba, pero el tema siguió desviado nomás XD


----------



## J2C (Nov 16, 2022)

.


Todo empezó recuperando *lámparas led* !!!!!!



... y termino ...
​

Quien paso por aquí ????



.


----------



## malesi (Nov 16, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Todo empezó recuperando *lámparas led* !!!!!!
> ...



Ahí también hay led para recuperar 😆  😆


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 16, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> "Que lo haga el heredero es lo más justo.."


!Las herederas son mi dos hijas y mi señora , todas dicen que *van atirar todo en la basura* ( mismo que tarde un mês para terminar de limpiar todo) , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajja!
Tengo un sobriño por parte de mi señora que tanbien es técnico electronico , ese encantaria reciclar muuuuchas cosas ( principalmente mi instrumentos de teste y medidas Alta Gamma).
Quizaz algun dia saco fotos y subo aca para validar todo que aclaro aca.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 16, 2022)

No molestéis con tonterías de las lámparas esas...
¿Y si en un galpón cabe un galón, entonces que pasa?
¿Es un galponlón?
¿Es un galopón?

Cosas como esta no me dejan dormir.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 16, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> No molestéis con tonterías de las lámparas esas...
> ¿Y si en un galpón cabe un galón, entonces que pasa?
> ¿Es un galponlón?
> ¿Es un galopón?
> ...


Puede ser un galonero, donde se guardan los galones....


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 16, 2022)

Eduardo dijo:


> Jaja...  no, en galpones grandes y/o techos altos
> 
> En mi trabajo la iluminación de las naves era con lámparas de mercurio de 400W,  y se fueron reemplazando por leds de 150...200W.
> Las de 100W iluminan "un poco menos" que la de mercurio de 400W y la gente se quejaba que "no veía nada".


Habrá sido un reemplazo inadecuado de las leds por la cuestión de los lúmenes y/o color y/o lux para las tareas a realizar en el lugar.





Fuente:






						Introducción a la ILUMINACION LED. -  ppt video online descargar
					

Índice INDICE 1º- HISTORIA DE LA LUZ ELECTRICA 2º- LA BOMBILLA - EVOLUCION 3º- FLUJO LUMINOSO– ILUMINANCIA Candela, Lumen, Lux, Vatio, Kwh 4º- ANGULO EN LA ILUMINACION 5º- COLOR DE LA ILUMINACION 6º- NORMALIZACION CASQUILLOS 7º- TIPOS DE LAMPARAS Incandescencia Halógena Fluorescente Compacta 8º-...



					slideplayer.es
				




Colegas, es como dije antes, no es que se instala tal o cual lamparas/focos/bombillas en un determinado lugar y ya quedo. Una vivienda en general no requerirá de esos cálculos, dado que suele ser una caja octogonal por ambiente, dos si es muy grande, pero lugares de trabajo sí, dado que el rendimiento de la tarea se ve afectado por eso, incluso los colores del ambiente y la refacción del color que emanan las lamparas tiene que ver. Aún recuerdo un aula con un pizarrón blanco que la refacción del color de las lamparas impedían ver de forma adecuada a los alumnos lo que es escribía, o el uso de lamparas fluorescentes blancas frías que cansaban muchísimo la vista por la refacción en las hojas de papel.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 16, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Habrá sido un reemplazo inadecuado de las leds por la cuestión de los lúmenes y/o color y/o lux para las tareas a realizar en el lugar.



A ver...   en la vida real la iluminación de tabla choca con limitaciones arquitectónicas, practicidad de suministro y de layout (que puede ir  cambiando).  

Vamos a hablar de naves en lugar de galpones   y del caso particular de mi trabajo.
Esta foto es de una de las naves:


Como puede verse, las lamparas se colocan en el espacio entre cabreadas y no pueden bajarse porque se las llevaría por delante el semipórtico (izq) o el puente (derecha) así que la altura no puede tocarse.  
Si bien no se percibe bien porque es de día y hay "chapas" transparentes, la iluminación es muy buena para lo que es movimiento de materiales o trabajos de armado/desarmado (las piezas en general son  grandes)
Para la visión fina como la que necesita un operario de máquina no se cambian las luces del techo , tiene su iluminación propia en  la máquina.
Contando las otras naves hay mas de 120 lámparas todas iguales.  Bah... van a ser iguales porque todavía quedan de mercurio que duran mucho mas que las de leds.   
En teoria las de leds deberían durar mas, pero la realidad es al revés,  la parte electrónica está bien hecha, pero el montaje de los chinos es tan malo que muchas dejan de funcionar por mal contacto en la rosca, no lo sueldan, va a presión contra el plástico. El resto porque al led lo ponen al límite de corriente, asi que al poco tiempo alguno de los ~100 que tienen se quema y arrastra al resto.


Mi comentario que "la gente se quejaba" era una broma, pero real, sobre el comportamiento humano. 
En la foto hay una sola lámpara que ilumina menos (a ver si alguno encuentra cual) ,es una de mercurio que todavía anda. Una de led de 100W ilumina menos en esa proporción.  Al ser humano le gusta quejarse y al verla diferente del resto protestaban. Si toda la nave hubiese estado con 100W, al no poder comparar con la de al lado ni se hubiesen dado cuenta.  Pero es mas fácil cambiar una lámpara que un modo de pensar


----------



## unmonje (Nov 16, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> Me han "regalado" una lámpara led de 36 watios estropeada blanco azulado de 6000 grados, llena de bichos tostados, pesa casi un kilo, vale de nueva más de 60 euros, exactamente como ésta:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 291870
> Si la conecto se ponen a destellar suavemente tres grupos de led, pues tiene nueve en total, ocho laterales de 12 led y otro circular también de 12 led, en total 108 led de medio watio, consumiendo 36 watios en conjunto
> La he desarmado y el alimentador está bien, aunque da salida cuando la carga es por lo menos de 700 miliamperios o más, de lo contrario, destella.
> ...


Tengan mucho cuidado con ésta lámpara de luz AZUL, fijense en la nomenclatura del fabricante, no sea cosa que, sea una lámpara bactericida ó fungicida y terminen todos en el hospital o peor. NO ES UN CHISTE, ya le ha pasado a gente cercana por no fijarse, con 20 personas menores en la guardia de un hospital.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 16, 2022)

Eduardo dijo:


> A ver...   en la vida real la iluminación de tabla choca con limitaciones arquitectónicas, practicidad de suministro y de layout (que puede ir  cambiando).
> 
> Vamos a hablar de naves en lugar de galpones   y del caso particular de mi trabajo.
> Esta foto es de una de las naves:
> ...


Los sectores de chapas translucidas son iluminaciones de tipo cenital, siendo de tipo luz natural, para aprovecharla y no estar todo el día con la luz eléctrica, su distribución también es planificada, al ser translucidas la luz ingresa en cierta medida (similar a cuando usas cortinas te tela interiores, que quieres luz natural, pero no en exceso)



Esa se ve con un color más cálido, las otras se ven blancas. Resulta raro que hayan dejado justo una, en general, cuando se renuevan los focos, se procura cambiar todo el conjunto, para que no desentone la iluminación, salvo que se quiera lograr un determinado efecto de la mezcla de colores, pero no parece el caso.


----------



## unmonje (Nov 16, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Los sectores de trapas translucidas son iluminaciones de tipo cenital, siendo de tipo luz natural, para aprovecharla y no estar todo el día con la luz eléctrica, su distribución también es planificada, al ser translucidas la luz ingresa en cierta medida (similar a cuando usas cortinas te tela interiores, que quieres luz natural, pero no en exceso)
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 291992


A ver....los ingenieros se mataron con los cálculos ¿para que ?  si  estos, ni siquiera entendieron el concepto de MESA de BILLAR    🤣 La otra pareja contempla un cuadro llamado "el vuelo de los estorninos" sin saber que NO es una muestra pictórca.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 16, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> A ver....los ingenieros se mataron con los cálculos ¿para que ?  si  estos, ni siquiera entendieron el concepto de MESA de BILLAR    🤣 La otra pareja contempla un cuadro llamado "el vuelo de los estorninos" sin saber que NO es una muestra pictórca.


Puff, ese es otro tema, en la planificación de los espacios de un lugar se procura asignar las funciones adecuadas a cada ambiente, que luego fulano o mengano haga cualquier otra cosa, ha pasado a menudo. En mi ciudad una típica es adquirir una casa antigua y transformarla en bar boliche sin siquiera pedir asistencia a un profesional para replanificarla y adaptarla, luego pasa lo que pasa, que ni siquiera las medidas de seguridad son adecuadas, tampoco la organización de las mesas es buena, ya que si la gente tiene que moverse de un ambiente a otro, tiene que andar entre ellas.

En esa imagen en particular, sacando el uso y distribución que tenga, la idea era lo de enseñar un ejemplo claro de iluminación cenital, parece ser que el dueño le asigno el lugar de ocio y a su vez de exposición de su arte adquirido, aunque se ve que le ha quedado grande el ambiente, de pedo una mesa de billar o pool en semejante ambiente.


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 17, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Practicamente son 40 años initerruptos acumulando charratas electronicas , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!


Por un cuartito de chatarra, ya me están queriendo botar de la casa, incluido mis instrumentos de trabajo.


moises calderon dijo:


> Por un cuartito de chatarra, ya me están queriendo botar de la casa, incluido mis instrumentos de trabajo.


La familia, muchas veces no entiende nuestra pasión, saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 17, 2022)

moises calderon dijo:


> Por un cuartito de chatarra, ya me están queriendo botar de la casa, incluido mis instrumentos de trabajo.
> 
> La familia, muchas veces no entiende nuestra pasión, saludos.



Me adhiero a los mártires de este oficio...


----------



## Nebulio (Nov 17, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Tengan mucho cuidado con ésta lámpara de luz AZUL, fijense en la nomenclatura del fabricante, no sea cosa que, sea una lámpara bactericida ó fungicida y terminen todos en el hospital o peor. NO ES UN CHISTE, ya le ha pasado a gente cercana por no fijarse, con 20 personas menores en la guardia de un hospital.


Estaba en la terraza de un particular. Ahora no la tengo aquí, luego miraré lo que dice. La de la foto que pongo es de blanco cálido, unos 3000 grados. La que tengo es de 6000.
Ahora sólo empleo led COB a 220. En dos años de uso diario no se me ha fundido ninguno, pero también los pongo suaves. Si por ejemplo es de 30 watios nominales, pue como mucho a 4 o 5 watios, además así tienen más rendimiento y se calientan mucho menos.
El gran problema que me he encontrado es que ya nadie los vende de color neutro, unos 4500 grados. Sólo se encuentran de 3000 y de 6000. Una posible solución es mezclarlos, pero son demasiado grandes y se nota mucho. Además, por mucho que se mezcle, siempre estará ahí la luz de 6000 grados, que es muy perjudicial para la vista, porque es azulada. Los 6000 grados no me gustan nada de nada. Ya nos están diciendo que cuidado con los monitores de ordenador, rebajar el azul y poner más cálido.
Como sólo voy una vez cada cuatro o cinco días a mi otra residencia donde tengo toda la "chatarrería", pues le dedico una o dos horas, así que el arreglo va para rato. Ya pondré fotos cuando la termine. En este caso poner led COB a 220 no puede ser, porque o no caben o hay que poner de 5 watios y no dispongo de tantos. Además tengo otros dos líos pendientes.
Otro gran problema es que los leds que nos venden, muchos son desechos industriales de mala calidad. Dicen que duran 50.000 horas y es mentira, no llegan ni a 500, algunos a 50 y otros no llegan ni a 5 horas.
Un ejemplo, los diodos circulares de 1 y 3 watios deben llevar dos hilos de oro para los contactos. Con un gramo de oro hay para más de un millón de diodos, pero ponen otra cosa, hace mal contacto y el led deja de lucir. En algunos se nota que apretando mientras está conectado, vuelven a iluminar.
Así que es verdad el título del hilo: Lámparas Galponeras Led duran poco. No compréis ninguna.
Saludos


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 17, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> Estaba en la terraza de un particular. Ahora no la tengo aquí, luego miraré lo que dice. La de la foto que pongo es de blanco cálido, unos 3000 grados. La que tengo es de 6000.
> Ahora sólo empleo led COB a 220. En dos años de uso diario no se me ha fundido ninguno, pero también los pongo suaves. Si por ejemplo es de 30 watios nominales, pue como mucho a 4 o 5 watios, además así tienen más rendimiento y se calientan mucho menos.
> El gran problema que me he encontrado es que ya nadie los vende de color neutro, unos 4500 grados. Sólo se encuentran de 3000 y de 6000. Una posible solución es mezclarlos, pero son demasiado grandes y se nota mucho. Además, por mucho que se mezcle, siempre estará ahí la luz de 6000 grados, que es muy perjudicial para la vista, porque es azulada. Los 6000 grados no me gustan nada de nada. Ya nos están diciendo que cuidado con los monitores de ordenador, rebajar el azul y poner más cálido.


Una de las cosas que es conveniente es que las pantallas de los monitores sean antireflejo, lamentablemente la mía no lo es, un remedio burdo que uso fue usar una especie de lampara pantalla, o sea, una lampara china, cosa que evitar la refacción en la pantalla, ahora, puede que haya algo mejor. El efecto es similar al que comentaba de las luces cenitales ante el flujo de lúmenes.





El resto, los cuidados  de siempre, el trabajo de largas horas que no sea en la pantalla blanca matadora de la vista, y cada cierto tiempo usar gotas para los ojos, que me permiten tener más horas fuertes (el café ayuda, pero el café no alivia la vista cansada XD).
Esa lampara me ha remediado bastante justamente.

Algo más vistoso, un globo de vidrio



moises calderon dijo:


> Por un cuartito de chatarra, ya me están queriendo botar de la casa, incluido mis instrumentos de trabajo.
> 
> La familia, muchas veces no entiende nuestra pasión, saludos.



Espero que lo puedas arreglar y/o negociar de alguna una manera, cosa que llegar a buen puerto 
Claro, tiene que haber entendimiento y buena onda de ambas partes (ser razonables), si la cosa va como perro y gato, no se llegara a nada.


----------



## unmonje (Nov 17, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Una de las cosas que es conveniente es que las pantallas de los monitores sean antireflejo, lamentablemente la mía no lo es, un remedio burdo que uso fue usar una especie de lampara pantalla, o sea, una lampara china, cosa que evitar la refacción en la pantalla, ahora, puede que haya algo mejor. El efecto es similar al que comentaba de las luces cenitales ante el flujo de lúmenes.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 292008
> 
> ...


Esas bochas de papel, me saco el sombrero el costo beneficio. Tengo puesta una en un depto que tengo alquilado a un tercero.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 17, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Esas bochas de papel, me saco el sombrero el costo beneficio. Tengo puesta una en un depto que tengo alquilado a un tercero.


En el tema de la luminotecnia el tipo de portalámparas también termina por tener que ver en la planificación, en el caso ese de las bochas de papel, la use por 1º vez hace tiempo en el depto que estudiaba, dado que la luz del estar comedor el foco fluorescente bajo consumo lo veías casi directamente en determinadas posiciones onda cuando mirabas televisión, siendo molestísimo, y gracias a esa bocha, lo remedie.

En este caso, usando focos led cálidos y que no peguen directamente la refacción a la pantalla. Justo lo encendí para que se vea como queda y como no da reflejo en la pantalla.



Bueno, es momento de retirar esa taza y tomarme otro cafecito con leche y algo para acompañarlo XD




Eduardo dijo:


> A ver...   en la vida real la iluminación de tabla choca con limitaciones arquitectónicas, practicidad de suministro y de layout (que puede ir  cambiando).


Es cierto, ahora que lo leo con más detenimiento, por eso uno debe de contemplar también esas cuestiones a la hora de planificar, cuando estudiaba, también, pese a los cálculos, siempre fue un tanto estimativo, pero claro, a medida que los métodos avanzan, se va logrando cada vez más acortar la brecha entre lo estimativo y lo objetivo.
Como dije, los programas que permiten hacer 3d brindan hoy en día un enfoque más preciso a lo que era antes.







Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Que lo haga el heredero es lo más justo.. 😈 🤣
> 
> A todo esto, que tal van las lámparas.??🙄🤣


Pensando más en el tema de forma más precisa, y viendo otro hilo, si en el mercado no vienen lamparas adecuadas y duraderas, pues la que queda es sentarse y diseñarlas. Como veo aca 






						Bombilla led de 8w con led COB a 220v
					

Os presento una buena bombilla led de 8w, utilizando de soporte una que venden en AliExpress como de 15 vatios y que dura un suspiro porque no lleva refrigeración. En este caso, como se ve en las fotos, le he puesto un buen tocho de aluminio y lo he pintado todo de negro, excepto la parte...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Algo a tener en cuenta a la hora de diseñar, pues evitar que los árboles no te hagan ver el bosque, o sea, uno tiene que contemplar tanto en conjunto de elementos que inciden en el diseño, tanto en grupo como por separado, sin perder la noción.


----------



## Alexis0159 (Nov 18, 2022)

moises calderon dijo:


> Por un cuartito de chatarra, ya me están queriendo botar de la casa, incluido mis instrumentos de trabajo.
> 
> La familia, muchas veces no entiende nuestra pasión, saludos.


Yo siempre he querido tener un pequeño galponcito para la chatarra electrónica actualmente me toca guardar todo lo que encuentro en cajas y apilarlas, y debajo del mueble donde tengo mi PC guardo todas las placas para posteriormente extraer alguno que otro componente. 
Ya no tengo lugar para guardar cosas


----------



## Nebulio (Dic 1, 2022)

La he *"Reacondicionado"*, que es lo que dicen los grandes vendedores cuando ponen a la venta un artículo de segunda o tercera mano,
Así me ha quedado:




Características:
33 Watios. Conexión desde 85 a 270 voltios de corriente alterna.
Nueve series de cuatro matrices de 3x3
A 220 v de CA consume unos 150 mA, a 110 consume 300 mA.
Tres alimentadores, cada uno da energía a tres conjuntos paralelos de 4 matrices en serie, a 290 mA de intensidad fija cada uno.
Ocho pletinas de aluminio de 3mm de espesor para sujetar las matrices de 3x3, con pasta térmica.
36 matrices de 3x3 color 3000-3500 grados, potencia nominal de 10w, aquí van al 10%, muy suaves, pero aun así la lámpara se puede calentar bastante pues lleva 36.
En una habitación a 22 grados, después de una hora, se pone a 50 grados y eso que lleva muchos agujeros para ventilación y mucho aluminio.
850 gramos de peso, un poco menos que antes, porque el alimentador original era muy pesado.
Le falta un aro de plástico con agujeros cubriendo todo el perímetro, para aislamiento, aunque a 38 voltios que funciona, no va a dar calambre.
En la base queda mucho hueco, se podrían colocar más alimentadores si fuera necesario, caben lo menos 10. Cada uno puede alimentar desde 8 a 15 diodos de 3 voltios a 290 mA de intensidad fija. Las cuatro matrices en serie equivalen a 12 diodos, con la ventaja de que si se funde una fila, quedan otras dos.
Me hubiera gustado más colocar matrices blanco puro de 4500 grados, pero ya no las vende nadie.
Unas ocho horas de trabajo en total para "Reacondicionarla".
Pero aun así, pienso que todas esta lámparas, están mal diseñadas, se calientan mucho porque no disipan bien el calor. Insecto que entra, insecto tostado.
Si no le hubiera hecho los agujeros en el casquillo y en el cristal frontal, pasaría de 70-80 grados y no llegaría ni a 200-300 horas de funcionamiento.
Para que la lámpara se apague tendrían que fallar los tres alimentadores o las 9 series.
Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Dic 1, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> La he *"Reacondicionado"*, que es lo que dicen los grandes vendedores cuando ponen a la venta un artículo de segunda o tercera mano,
> Así me ha quedado:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 292548
> ...


No se cuanto vale esa lámpara hoy día, en el mercado, pero sé que hoy despues de *8 horas de trabajo,* ya no tiene precio posible.    Felicitaciones.


----------



## Nebulio (Dic 1, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> No se cuanto vale esa lámpara hoy día, en el mercado, pero sé que hoy despues de *8 horas de trabajo,* ya no tiene precio posible.   Felicitaciones.


Pues aquí:
https://www.amazon.es/Espled-Lámpar...ifQ==&sprefix=bomvilla+led+36w,aps,57&sr=8-16
vale 65 euros
Yo no la compraría, está muy mal refrigerada, toda cubierta de plástico, apenas entra el aire y se queman. Venden otra de 100w nada menos que a 142 euros. Es mejor construirse un buen plafón, que además la luz la tira toda hacia abajo, pero las lámparas lo hacen en varias direcciones y se desperdicia.
Luego colocaré un plafón "reacondicionado" de 50 cm de anchura que lleva 9 años funcionando en un salón y no ha dado ninguna avería.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 1, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> No se cuanto vale esa lámpara hoy día, en el mercado, pero sé que hoy despues de *8 horas de trabajo,* ya no tiene precio posible.   Felicitaciones.


De mi parte, considero que 8hs de vida vale mas que una lampara, al que se sobra ese tiempo, que lo gaste como quiera, pero por poco mas de 1 dolar voy y compro una nueva.


----------



## Nebulio (Dic 1, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> De mi parte, considero que 8hs de vida vale mas que una lampara, al que se sobra ese tiempo, que lo gaste como quiera, pero por poco mas de 1 dolar voy y compro una nueva.


De un dólar nada, son 65 en este caso.
Si consideras que es tiempo perdido, pues creo que te equivocas. Se trata de conseguir que algo que ya es chatarra vuelva a ser útil y no se desperdicie contaminando el ambiente. A eso se llama *reciclaje*. Además siempre se aprende algo y uno se queda más contento cuando vuelve a funcionar, sobre todo si se ha modificado a mejor y dura más tiempo.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 1, 2022)

En todo caso el reciclaje o volver a la vida equipos que ya no funcionan, es sacarle mas provecho al tiempo, es decir, en ese tiempo yo puedo reparar mas equipos electronicos que una lampara, si estamos hablando de aprovechar el poco tiempo que uno tiempo, ademas de seguir manteniendo en funcionamiento la electronica de los autos viejos, para que estos no terminen como chatarra.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 1, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> En todo caso el reciclaje o volver a la vida equipos que ya no funcionan, es sacarle mas provecho al tiempo, es decir, en ese tiempo yo puedo reparar mas equipos electronicos que una lampara, si estamos hablando de aprovechar el poco tiempo que uno tiempo, ademas de seguir manteniendo en funcionamiento la electronica de los autos viejos, para que estos no terminen como chatarra.


Para muchos, el placer no tiene precio. Refaccionar un aparato, para muchos, suele ser un placer.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 1, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Para muchos, el placer no tiene precio. Refaccionar un aparato, para muchos, suele ser un placer.


De eso no caben dudas, muchos de nosotros elegimos esto por el hecho de hacer andar lo que dejó de funcionar, por ese placer de volver a la vida lo que estaba a punto de ir a la basura, pero siempre todo tiene un límite.


----------



## Nebulio (Dic 1, 2022)

Mejor que lámparas es retocar un plafón, pues se coloca en el techo o cerca y toda la luz va hacia abajo.
Este lleva 9 años funcionando y no se ha estropeado nunca. Algunos días más de ocho horas seguidas.  Es grande, mide 50 cm de diámetro:

Llevaba 3 bombillas de 60w y decía no poner de más potencia.
Si se hubieran puesto tres de 100w podría ocurrir que los tacos se derritan, cae rompiendo los cables y se convierte en chatarra al tocar el suelo, además de dejar una mancha negra en el techo. Eso ya lo he visto en otros.
Al quitar el cristal queda esto:

Lleva una plancha circular de aluminio de 3mm de espesor, además de otros refrigeradores de aluminio por atrás. 110 diodos led de 1w de buena calidad y dos series, una capacitiva con un condensador de 6 uF a 630 voltios y la otra con una reactancia de tubo fluorescente, la reactiva se compensa y no hay.
En total tiene unos 50 watios y da una potencia de luz equivalente a una bombilla de filamento de unos 400-500 watios.
Así queda:

El fondo se ve negro porque da tanta luz que la cámara no lo compensa, no tiene HDR,  en el centro un poco más amarillo porque me faltaron led y tuve que colocar otros ligeramente distintos.
Y tapado:

Ya algo lejos se ve todo blanco:

Yo creo que retocar este plafón sí compensa. Como ya he dicho antes, lleva funcionando 9 años con varios miles de horas, pero eso sí, lo diodos de 1 watio son de buena calidad. Ahora ya no te puedes fiar de lo que te mandan.
Saludos


----------



## malesi (Dic 1, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> De mi parte, considero que 8hs de vida vale mas que una lampara, al que se sobra ese tiempo, que lo gaste como quiera, pero por poco mas de 1 dolar voy y compro una nueva.


Ya nos salimos del tiesto otra vez  😆
No es el tiempo de vida, es que en esta vida hacemos lo que nos gusta y nos llena, si @Nebulio invirtió ese tiempo, seguro que se quedó
a gusto, durmió bien, etc... cuanto tiempo dedicamos a lo tonto en esta vida, pero la vida son *Momentos buenos de lo que sea*

_Y en los 9 años que le siguen funcionando, nosotros ya hemos ido 20 veces a comprar más, se nos pasaron las 9 horas      _


----------

